# PPPoE with static IP



## Andy Ringsmuth (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey everyone, thank you for taking the time to read this question and for volunteering your time. These forums are amazing!

Anyway, here's the deal. I'm trying to set up a FreeBSD 10.3 router/firewall machine for my home. I've got one at the office, but the tricky part is a PPPoE connection at home. As for my FreeBSD knowledge/experience, if 1 = novice and 10 = grand master wizard, I'm a 3 or 4.

I think I've followed the instructions properly, but no luck. I'll post a handful of things here that I hope will help troubleshoot this issue. For the basics - I have a static IP address from my ISP, and my connection is handled via PPPoE. My fixed IP is 8.34.97.16 and the IP at my ISP that it should connect to is 8.34.97.1.

Here's my ppp.conf file:

```
default:
    set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
#    ident user-ppp VERSION
#    set ifaddr 8.34.97.16/0 8.34.97.1/0 255.255.255.255
    set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0

name_of_service_provider:
    set device PPPoE:re0
    set authname *********
    set authkey *********
    set dial
    set login
    add default HISADDR


nat enable yes
```

Here's my rc.conf:

```
hostname="r"

# external network

ifconfig_re0="inet 8.34.97.16 netmask 255.255.255.255"
defaultrouter="8.34.97.1"

# internal network
ifconfig_re1="inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway_enable="YES"

sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

# DHCP configuration 07-15-2016 AJR
dhcpd_enable="YES"
#dhcpd_flags="-d"
dhcpd_conf="/usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf"
dhcp_ifaces="re1"
# dhcp_withumask="022"

# pf firewall stuff
pf_enable="YES"
pflog_enable="YES"
pf_flags=""
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"

# PPPoE config
ppp_enable="YES"
ppp_mode="ddial"
ppp_nat="YES"
ppp_profile="WR"
```

Here's an `ifconfig -a` after running `ppp -ddial`:

```
bge0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=8009b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LINKSTATE>
    ether 00:1a:a0:1b:32:fd
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
    ether 00:13:3b:0f:a3:49
    inet 8.34.97.16 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 8.34.97.16
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
re1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
    ether 00:13:3b:0f:a3:4a
    inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (10baseT/UTP <full-duplex>)
    status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> metric 0 mtu 33184
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=80000<LINKSTATE>
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    Opened by PID 938
```

And a `netstat -rn` tossed in for good measure:

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags      Netif Expire
8.34.97.16         link#2             UHS         lo0
8.34.97.16/32      link#2             U           re0
127.0.0.1          link#4             UH          lo0
192.168.2.0/24     link#3             U           re1
192.168.2.1        link#3             UHS         lo0

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags      Netif Expire
::/96                             ::1                           UGRS        lo0
::1                               link#4                        UH          lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0/96                 ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::/10                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                     link#4                        U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0                       link#4                        UHS         lo0
ff01::%lo0/32                     ::1                           U           lo0
ff02::/16                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
ff02::%lo0/32                     ::1                           U           lo0
```

When I run the `ppp -ddial` command, this is what shows up:

```
Working in ddial mode
Warning: Add! route failed: ff02::: errno: Value too large to be stored in data type
Using interface: tun0
```

So it seems like I'm getting close, but obviously I've got something wrong somewhere.
A gigantic THANK YOU for anyone who can help me sort this out!


----------



## Andy Ringsmuth (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh, here's the ppp.log after the connection failure too.

```
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[883]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[883]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[883]: Warning: Add! route failed: ff02::: errno: Value too large to be stored in data type
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[883]: tun0: Command: default: set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: PPP Started (ddial mode).
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Establish
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[888]: tun0: Warning: deflink: /dev/cuau1: Bad file descriptor
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jul 22 21:41:08 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jul 22 21:41:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: /dev/cuau0 doesn't support CD
Jul 22 21:41:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jul 22 21:41:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jul 22 21:41:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jul 22 21:41:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jul 22 21:41:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Stopped
Jul 22 21:41:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerStart
Jul 22 21:41:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Stopped
Jul 22 21:41:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x36e99255
Jul 22 21:41:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:13 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:13 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:13 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:13 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:13 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:13 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x36e99255
Jul 22 21:41:16 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:16 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:16 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:16 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:16 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:16 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x36e99255
Jul 22 21:41:19 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:19 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:19 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:19 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:19 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:19 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x36e99255
Jul 22 21:41:22 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:22 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:22 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:22 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:22 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:22 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x36e99255
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerFinish
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Stopped
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Closed
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Initial
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> logout
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: logout -> hangup
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 17 secs: 0 octets in, 260 octets out
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 5 packets out
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase:  total 15 bytes/sec, peak 20 bytes/sec on Fri Jul 22 21:41:13 2016
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> opening
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (3) for redialing.
Jul 22 21:41:25 r ppp[888]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Reconnect try 1 of 0
Jul 22 21:41:28 r ppp[888]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Redial timer expired.
Jul 22 21:41:28 r ppp[888]: tun0: Warning: deflink: /dev/cuau1: Bad file descriptor
Jul 22 21:41:28 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jul 22 21:41:28 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jul 22 21:41:28 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jul 22 21:41:29 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: /dev/cuau0 doesn't support CD
Jul 22 21:41:29 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jul 22 21:41:29 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jul 22 21:41:29 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jul 22 21:41:29 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jul 22 21:41:29 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Stopped
Jul 22 21:41:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerStart
Jul 22 21:41:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Stopped
Jul 22 21:41:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x01ce1a6c
Jul 22 21:41:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:34 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:34 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:34 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:34 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:34 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:34 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x01ce1a6c
Jul 22 21:41:37 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:37 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:37 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:37 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:37 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:37 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x01ce1a6c
Jul 22 21:41:40 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:40 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:40 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:40 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:40 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:40 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x01ce1a6c
Jul 22 21:41:43 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:43 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:43 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:43 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:43 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:43 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x01ce1a6c
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerFinish
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Stopped
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Closed
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Initial
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> logout
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: logout -> hangup
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 18 secs: 0 octets in, 275 octets out
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 5 packets out
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase:  total 15 bytes/sec, peak 22 bytes/sec on Fri Jul 22 21:41:34 2016
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> opening
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (3) for redialing.
Jul 22 21:41:46 r ppp[888]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Reconnect try 2 of 0
Jul 22 21:41:49 r ppp[888]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Redial timer expired.
Jul 22 21:41:49 r ppp[888]: tun0: Warning: deflink: /dev/cuau1: Bad file descriptor
Jul 22 21:41:49 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jul 22 21:41:49 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jul 22 21:41:49 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jul 22 21:41:50 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: /dev/cuau0 doesn't support CD
Jul 22 21:41:50 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jul 22 21:41:50 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jul 22 21:41:50 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jul 22 21:41:50 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jul 22 21:41:50 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Stopped
Jul 22 21:41:51 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerStart
Jul 22 21:41:51 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Stopped
Jul 22 21:41:51 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:51 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:51 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:51 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:51 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x63d83fd9
Jul 22 21:41:51 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:54 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:54 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:54 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:54 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:54 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:54 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x63d83fd9
Jul 22 21:41:57 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:41:57 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:57 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:41:57 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:41:57 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:41:57 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x63d83fd9
Jul 22 21:42:00 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:42:00 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:00 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:00 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:42:00 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:42:00 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x63d83fd9
Jul 22 21:42:03 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:42:03 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:03 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:03 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:42:03 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:42:03 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x63d83fd9
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerFinish
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Stopped
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Closed
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Initial
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> logout
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: logout -> hangup
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 17 secs: 0 octets in, 260 octets out
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 5 packets out
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase:  total 15 bytes/sec, peak 20 bytes/sec on Fri Jul 22 21:41:54 2016
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> opening
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (3) for redialing.
Jul 22 21:42:06 r ppp[888]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Reconnect try 3 of 0
Jul 22 21:42:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Redial timer expired.
Jul 22 21:42:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: Warning: deflink: /dev/cuau1: Bad file descriptor
Jul 22 21:42:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jul 22 21:42:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jul 22 21:42:09 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jul 22 21:42:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: /dev/cuau0 doesn't support CD
Jul 22 21:42:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jul 22 21:42:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jul 22 21:42:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Jul 22 21:42:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Jul 22 21:42:10 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Stopped
Jul 22 21:42:11 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerStart
Jul 22 21:42:11 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Stopped
Jul 22 21:42:11 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:11 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:11 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:42:11 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:42:11 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xadde0b9c
Jul 22 21:42:11 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:42:14 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:42:14 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:14 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:14 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:42:14 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:42:14 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xadde0b9c
Jul 22 21:42:17 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:42:17 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:17 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:17 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:42:17 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:42:17 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xadde0b9c
Jul 22 21:42:21 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:42:21 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:21 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:21 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:42:21 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:42:21 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xadde0b9c
Jul 22 21:42:24 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Jul 22 21:42:24 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACFCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:24 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  PROTOCOMP[2]
Jul 22 21:42:24 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  ACCMAP[6] 0x00000000
Jul 22 21:42:24 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1500
Jul 22 21:42:24 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0xadde0b9c
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerFinish
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Stopped
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Closed
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Initial
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> logout
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: logout -> hangup
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 18 secs: 0 octets in, 270 octets out
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 5 packets out
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase:  total 15 bytes/sec, peak 21 bytes/sec on Fri Jul 22 21:42:14 2016
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> opening
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (3) for redialing.
Jul 22 21:42:27 r ppp[888]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Reconnect try 4 of 0
Jul 22 21:42:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Redial timer expired.
Jul 22 21:42:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: Warning: deflink: /dev/cuau1: Bad file descriptor
Jul 22 21:42:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jul 22 21:42:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jul 22 21:42:30 r ppp[888]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
```


----------

